# Shocktail Hour 18 with Heather Langenkamp and The Ghoolz



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

**** The Bah is Open! *****

Shocktail Hour 18!

Johnny Thunder and Baker restock the bah at the Last Bah on the Left with foolishness, tomfoolery and an actual interview with Heather Langenkamp of the new movie Home. Music from the Ghoolz helps take the edge off Baker’s annoying personality. Cheers!

Free download here


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's a track from our musical guest The Ghoolz!

I Remember Halloween


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Heather Langenkamp was great!


----------

